# First foray into offset smoking



## handsomeswede (Feb 18, 2009)

Hello all.

I have smoked for years on a self-made pit of concrete blocks and racks in my backyard.  Last year I competed in a rib competition with a drum cut in half.

For convenience I purchased a cheap Brinkman Smoke N Grill last summer, made some modifications and it is killer for butts and picnics.

However, the Brinkman has little room for racks of ribs and thus I am considering an offset.

After much research I have narrowed it down to three choices: Char-Griller Smokin Pro, BBQs Galore Bar-B-Chef and Royal Oaks Heavy Duty.

I was wondering if anyone could weigh in on the above.  They each seem to have their pluses and minuses.  

The Char-Griller is the cheapest but looks as though it would need many mods to function as truly desired.  The Bar-B-Chef is not sold anywhere near me so shipping is costly.  The Royal Oaks is the dark horse.  Lowes will soon be carrying them and I cannot find specs, reviews or even a manufacturer's site.

I look forward to your responses.

_HandsomeSwede
Upstate, NY_


----------



## azrocker (Feb 18, 2009)

I love my 100 dollar craigslist!


----------



## handsomeswede (Feb 18, 2009)

Craigslist was actually one of my first stops and amazingly not a thing in my area.


----------



## fired up (Feb 18, 2009)

Welcome aboard! Lots of people with good advice on here.


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 18, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF. I'm sure you'll have plenty of feedback in a short time. Good luck my friend.


----------



## azrocker (Feb 18, 2009)

Worked well for me. Had to make some mods but I really like it. Took me a year to find it though.


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 18, 2009)

I can't help you with the smoker, but wanted to say welcome to the forum!


----------



## graybeard (Feb 18, 2009)

I dito CL. Give it a week or so and maybe expand your looking area. I spot great deals everyday but my search has expanded nation wide!
Good LUck and welcome to SMF.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






beard


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Feb 18, 2009)

I just did a 4 slab spares smoke on my Brinkmann SNP LPG conversion a couple months back...the post was lost when the server crashed. I think my SNP mods thread got lost, too. Darn...well, other than the gas burner, the other mod was just to flip over the coal grate in the cook chamber and use it as a baffle/tuning plate. No biggie.

My spares smoke was with 2 slabs on the main grate and the other 2 on the warmer, temps were pretty even through-out the rig. I've got lots of therms to monitor with.

Here's a couple for ya, found my pics on hard drive:












Happy smoker hunting & good luck...so many smokers to choose from!

Eric


----------



## ncdodave (Feb 18, 2009)

i love my smokin pro with the mods an awesome first timers offset. since it didnt coat me much for the smoker i had no problem spending a little more to make it better. total mod cost was around $60.00
oops welcome to a great place by the way!


----------



## bassman (Feb 18, 2009)

I can't help you with your choice of smoker, but welcome to the forum.  Just make sure whatever you end up with, that you take lots of pics of your smoking creations.  We do like Qview!


----------



## jdt (Feb 18, 2009)

I was told the royal oaks smokers were good at first but then went to cheaper ones later, maybe the Heavy duty will be the thicker 11 or 12 gauge again, here is an old post about a couple of the RO sfb from walmart last summer

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...?postid=210798


----------



## txbbqman (Feb 18, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF family, I don't know anything about the ones you mentioned, maybe some one will come along that does.

Not sure what kind of money you are wanting to spend but have you looked at Oklahoma Joe, Lang, and Klose

The Lang web Site   http://www.pigroast.com/ 

The Klose web site  http://bbqpits.com/ 

Oklahoma Joe @ Academy  http://www.academy.com/index.php?page=content&target=products/outdoors/grills/smokers&start=6&selectedSKU=0263-02219-3361 

Hope this helps


EDIT : I Love my Oklahoma Joe


----------



## handsomeswede (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies so far, keep 'em coming!

I do not know if WalMart is going to be carrying them this season or not but I do know that some Lowes will have them, that's how I happened upon it and also why I am so interested in specs.

Lowes tells me the unit will retail for $319 which makes it pricier than the other two units I am looking at, however, by the time you figure in shipping for the Bar-B-Chef they should be comparable.  The Bar-B-Chef sounds like the best unit in the price range but if the Royal Oak has a similar 12 gauge steel I think that would be way I would go given a copious amount of Lowes coupons and gift cards.

So basically, what it comes down to is the '09 version of the Bar-B-Chef that wouldn't really need mods or the new Royal Oaks with heavier gauge steel and what looks like a larger cooking area.


----------



## handsomeswede (Feb 18, 2009)

I am trying to keep total cost under $400.


----------



## handsomeswede (Feb 18, 2009)

Txbbqman has given us our first clue!  I clicked on the Oklahoma Joe's link and, lo and behold, the OJ Longhorn appears to be a larger version of the smoker offered by Royal Oaks.

While the gauge steel is not listed, do you know if it is thicker than what you would find on the retail Char-Griller or Char-Broil?


----------



## jdt (Feb 18, 2009)

yes, there is a near 50 page thread about the longhorns, they have been reported to be 11 and 12 gauge steel, I was almost going to go get one until I found out I can get a larger (24 x 36) and thicker (5/16 wall) unit in Tulsa OK for the same $450. At $319 the RO might not be a bad deal especially since you are so far away from any builders.


----------



## docjangles (Feb 19, 2009)

I have the Chargriller pro.  I have done the dryer vent mod, flipped teh charcoal tray to use as a baffle, and added an expandable rack in the firebox.  Totaled like $40 of mods.  Great smoker for the money.


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 19, 2009)

Welcome from Pittsburgh, PA........Keep looking, your dream smoker will show up eventually.


----------



## irishteabear (Feb 19, 2009)

Welcome to SMF.  This is a great place to be. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Whereabout's in upstate NY are you?  I'm from Syracuse.


----------



## handsomeswede (Feb 19, 2009)

I am from Livonia, it's about 30 minutes south of Rochester.


----------



## harrylips (Feb 19, 2009)

I got a smoking pro as well.  It was my first offset and like Dutch said...the price of the smoker and the mods are relatively cheap.  The other things is that it come with a charcoal tray and can be used for grilling.  With the large grill area, its great for large smokes or grilling a bunch of burgers all at once.


----------



## crusty ol salt (Feb 21, 2009)

Welcome aboard, i hope you have good luck in your search for an offset.  i found mine on craigslist.  it took awhile but it has been worth it.  seem around here the people who post them on craiglist do so 'cause they just want them gone and the low prices they move fast.

Again welcom and good luck


----------



## carpetride (Feb 21, 2009)

Welcome to SMF!


----------



## handsomeswede (Feb 24, 2009)

Well, the decision has been made.

The Bar-B-Chef no longer exists according to hairofthehog.wordpress.com and the Royal Oak is easily $400 with the side fire box.  400 bones is way more than I want to spend.

I am going with the Char-Griller and reading up on my mods.


----------



## seenred (Feb 24, 2009)

Welcome aboard and good luck with your new rig, whatever you choose.


----------



## huskersmokeman (Feb 24, 2009)

I use an MES electric, so I'm not much help here.  Welcome, though, and plenty more help will soon be coming your way.


----------



## got14u (Feb 24, 2009)

x2


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 24, 2009)

hey Swede, Welcome to SMF from a fellow NY'er. 
I been looking at the Char-Griller also, seems to be a heavy unit with a fair price. It's also the only desent one I found locally so far. 
Dan


----------

